# Pics of some of my boys and Girls.



## Quinn4321 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone! I know everyone likes pictures, so here are a few of some of my pets and horses!







Oliver, 2 yr old little boy. He is a sweetie.






Blossom, my little girl. She is really tiny. I call her the evil cat, although she looks really sweet in this picture.






Sim, 2 yr old Corgi boy. He is soooo handsome. 






Fred, grumpy 40 yr old shetland pony.






Silver, 20 yr old welsh mountain pony.






Google, 9 yr old welsh cob hony. Currently competing at Novice in eventing. We plan to travel to Kentucky for an event in October. 






Sprite, 8 yr old 14.2hh mare. She is a really talented jumper and is currently competing Preliminary level eventing. This picture is from last year, just doing a small warm up jump.






Footloose- 13 yr old Thoroughbred gelding. Rehabbing from injury. . Best ground manners of any horse I haev ever met.






Perfect Puzzle, 2 yr old dutch warmblood paint filly. This is an older picture.

Well, that is some of the guys and gals on my farm. Enjoy!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 24, 2011)

Quinn4321 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I know everyone likes pictures, so here are a few of some of my pets and horses!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4757_animals_031.jpg
> 
> ...


Great Photos.  Good luck on the jumping event in Kentucky in October.  Thank you so much for introducing your family to all of us.  Best of luck!


----------



## Quinn4321 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 24, 2011)

They are lovely.


----------



## Quinn4321 (Aug 24, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> They are lovely.


Thanks! They really are!


----------

